# Cedega no Gentoo, tem como!? [Resolvido]

## Pilantra

Ae galera, preciso de uma informação.

Pelo emerge me disse pra mim baixar do site oficial mas não consegui, dae optei pelos eMule da vida e .torrent!!! Mas só acha pacotes .tgz, .deb e .rpm!!! Tem algum jeito de instalar o Cedega no Gentoo?!

Valeu  :Cool: Last edited by Pilantra on Sun Oct 09, 2005 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MetalGod

claro que tem... por todos esses modos que falaste atras e mais nao se pode dizer.   :Wink: 

----------

## Pilantra

Hmm desculpa, então só baixando pelo site oficial mesmo que eu vou conseguir um pacote pro Gentoo!?!

Alguém me da uma luz?!

Obrigado.

----------

## xef

O emerge pede o para ir buscar o pacote ao site oficial e coloca-lo no /usr/portage/distfiles porque como é não um programa livre o gentoo não o pode distribuir. Depois disto basta voltar a fazer o emerge com o ficheiro no local que ele já instala.

----------

## Pilantra

valeu cara, chegando em casa eu faço isso!!!

Abraços

----------

## Vanquirius

 *Pilantra wrote:*   

> Pelo emerge me disse pra mim baixar do site oficial mas não consegui

 

Sabe que tem que pagar para baixar, né?

Cheers,

Marcelo

----------

## Pilantra

hehehe =X

----------

## XMetal

[url]EDITED BY MODERATOR[/url]

use o  pacote .tgz e compile ele no gentoo =D

qlqr erro no site [url]EDITED BY MODERATOR[/url] na seçao de downloads, games tem o cedega pra baxar 

flws

PS: pacote free, nao necessario pagar para baixar

 editado por pilla

----------

## Pilantra

Opa valeu amigão!!!!

----------

## AngusYoung

 *XMetal wrote:*   

> EDITED BY MODERATOR

 

Por acaso esse é o Cedega "completão" ? Por favor me corrijam se eu estiver errado, mas por acaso ele não tem restrições quanto a sua distribuição? Assim sendo, este link não deveria estar aí ... (Mas como eu disse, eu *não* tenho certeza quanto a isso).

----------

## Vanquirius

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Por acaso esse é o Cedega "completão" ?

 

```
$md5sum download/Cedega44TGZ.tgz

589a5d4a698e8c7336c67c1afb6d986d  download/Cedega44TGZ.tgz

$ cat cvs/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/cedega/files/digest-cedega-4.4

MD5 589a5d4a698e8c7336c67c1afb6d986d cedega_4.4-1.i386.tgz 7649090

$ rm download/Cedega44TGZ.tgz
```

Sim. Este arquivo não deveria estar disponível para download, não é freeware.

----------

## pilla

Referência a arquivo apagada. Por favor, não discutam atividades ilegais nos fórums.

----------

